# Hello, I'm a Newbie



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello there guys and dolls. I am literally new to this site for about an hour, I'm still trying to get a grasp on this 
  	I hope to meet a whole load of you amazing make-up fans and lovers out there, all around the world.

  	Please introduce yourself, I like to get to know you all and if you guys have any blogs, vlogs etc, please link me up


----------



## MissxMetal (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums, you'll get the hang of it soon don't worry  
  	I'm Demi, haven't been posting for that long but I'm a bit of a serious lurker, but I'm loving posting, hope you do too!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww thank you for your sweet words.
  	Been on here a day and already I am very addicted to this site


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

to specktra! pleased you have joined


----------



## bis (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, girls :welcome:  Sarah, I love y our haircolour! Which one are you using and how long does it hold until you have to freshen it up?


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks its the best photo of my, Its not like that now however, thanks to seeking empolyment most work places require 'normal hair colour' -which sucks, I love my pink hair.
  	I rushed it and it took me over two days to get it like that, which included bleeching and manic panic hot hit pink hair dye- which I left in my hair for a few hours and thast how I got that.
  	However, I didn't quite know how to maintain it, it was always fading on me :/


----------



## bis (Aug 4, 2011)

[quote name="sarahsharkbait" url="/forum/thread/176582/hello-i-m-a-newbie#post_2149193"]	Thanks its the best photo of my, Its not like that now however, thanks to seeking empolyment most work places require 'normal hair colour' -which sucks, I love my pink hair.
	I rushed it and it took me over two days to get it like that, which included bleeching and manic panic hot hit pink hair dye- which I left in my hair for a few hours and thast how I got that.
	However, I didn't quite know how to maintain it, it was always fading on me :/
[/quote]  Yea, that's always the problem with cool hair colours, they fade and are really high maintenance. Hope you find a job soon that is pink hair friendly


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra! I love your pink hair too! Maybe if you are a fan of red you can start red and go pink when it starts to fade?

  	I'm Erica


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Erica, Its nice to meet you 
  	Yeah I did go bright cherry red to cover the patchy pinkness, then that went into a rosy pink colour so then I decided to dye it brunette again with a red tint.
  	Then later I'm dying it ordinary brunette with no red undertones and maybe sneak in a few rainbow highlights


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 6, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## karengirl1988 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi~~I am so happy to come here~


----------



## redlily (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I didn't want to start a whole new post for me being a newbie but I defintely do not want to take away from the OP's post, but wanted to say "Hi and I'm excited to start over here".


----------



## xoxomakeup (Aug 7, 2011)

hi there you all! 
  	i'm new aswell  i'm from belgium and i'm hoping to meet many other likeminded make-up lovers 
  	and learn some new things on this site! x


----------

